# Tropicana Ads



## TulsaJeff (Apr 10, 2011)

It is obvious that our sales team has sold some full skin ads to Tropicana and I just want to make everyone aware that if you are interested in the product then feel free to click however, if you accidentally or otherwise click outside of the "white area" of the forum, it will take you to a Tropicana page.

I have submitted some inquiries to Huddler about this to see if we can be notified in advance when this is going to happen and if there is anything that can be done about the speed issues that this does cause.

I appreciate your patience as I delve into this matter.


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 11, 2011)

We will have to start a thread highlighting recipes utilizing Tropicana Orange Juice!  Injections, rubs, sauces, etc.  It could be fun!


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 11, 2011)

Actually, if you do go to their site they have some Reward points and environmentally friendly things going on that are cool.  Check it out!  I Joined!


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 11, 2011)

Bump I wanted to get this back up so people just coming in can see it


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 11, 2011)

Pork Chops and rice

brown 2 pork steaks or 3-4 chops, bone in or boneless in a pan

in a 9x13 baking dish, spray with non stick spray

add 1.5 cups instant rice

1 cup Tropicana[emoji]174[/emoji] orange juice

½ cup water

lay chops on top of rice mixture

in the frying pan you browned the chops, pour 1 can cream of mushroom soup in it with ¼ cup water, heat and stir to pick up the juices, pour over meat, cover tightly with foil

bake at 375° 45 min.

unfoil and bake 10-15 more minutes to brown

serve

Sorry Jeff, didn't mean to hijack this thread, but wanted to post this recipe for a long time, it seemed the perfect place to do it, lol!  

The OJ mixes with the rice and soup that spoons out with the pork for a great meal and a little tang, too!   Who would want to convert this to either a smoker or dutch oven recipe?


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 11, 2011)

one problem - when I post, a box pops up wanting know if I also want to post this on Facebook.  However, the ad to the right for Tropicana blocks access to the lower right part of the box so I can't make my choices; I have to click on X in the upper right and close the box; the ad is preventing me from making my choices or posting what I want on Facebook.

I wanted to do a long post to see if it made a difference, aka the recipe, and it did not, I still could not post on Facebook properly.  Huddler should be aware of it.


----------



## jirodriguez (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL.... Pops I believe in the movies they call that "product placement". Thanks for the great recipe!

I had not actually seen the bright yellow/orange background because I am a premier member with the ads turned off, but whe I came to the forum today I had been logged out for some reason and let me tell you, that is a bright eye popping screen of color! LOL

I think that is Jeff's secret weapon to drive up memberships!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Come on guys - left side - right side top ad and bottom ad - This might just be a little over kill - Dont tell me to go to Firefox I can not do it on a company computer -

I have no probelem with Tropicana but ----- this is over the top - IE8 is sending me to the Tropicana site with almost every other click


----------



## meateater (Apr 11, 2011)

I want to be smart azz right now but having a brain fart!  Pulp-Less Fiction is my best reply.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2011)

Can we go to the Tropicana site, and black out their whole page, and put an SMF ad right on top of it, with loud lousy music-like noise, like they do?

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't know what you guys are talking about, what yellow?


----------



## sqwib (Apr 12, 2011)

Me and the wife taking a stroll


----------



## the dude abides (Apr 12, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Me and the wife taking a stroll




 WTF???!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Me and the wife taking a stroll


I would not let her see that !!!!!

You would lose all those brownie points you gained from putting that new kitchen in!!!

Bear


----------



## sqwib (Apr 13, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> I would not let her see that !!!!!
> 
> You would lose all those brownie points you gained from putting that new kitchen in!!!
> 
> Bear


Nah, she would be happy with that pic, I airbrushed a 100 or so pounds off of her


----------



## alelover (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## burn-it (Apr 13, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Me and the wife taking a stroll


Wait!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Shouldn't this be in the "Show Yourself" thread?!?!?!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Nah, she would be happy with that pic, I airbrushed a 100 or so pounds off of her


Boy are you in trouble now!!!!!!


----------



## gotarace (Apr 13, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> Nah, she would be happy with that pic, I airbrushed a 100 or so pounds off of her


ROFL 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That right there is classic


----------

